# iPhone / iPod / Android Applications for RPGs



## Morrus

If you have an iPhone, an iPad, or an Android phone, you may find some of these applications useful. This is a collection of applications from various developers which are directly useful to a role-player. EN World is not affiliated with any of these developers - this is an information post only. Some enable you to reference rules or materials, others roll dice, track initiative, generate random names, and more. 

This list is divided into *Applications* (download from iTunes/app store), *Dice Rollers* (also downloaded from the app store), and *Web Applications* (which are simply interactive web pages formatted for use with the iPhone and iPod). 

[h=1]The Freebie Hotlist[/h]
A brief summary of the free apps from the lists below. 

*iPHONE*: Tabletop Initiative Tracker, GM Toolkit, Elvenspeak 
*ANDROID*: Pocket Tabletop RPG Helper, Dice Box, Dice Bag, RPG Dice, Dice For D&D, Dice & Roll Lite, d20 Tools, DM Assist, DM Minion Lite, 
 
*iPAD*: Dungeon Mapp (Free Version), DM Minion Lite 
[h=1]Applications[/h]
A selection of applications with various functions, from reference to initiative tracking and electronic character sheets. Some are for specific RPG systems, and others are system-neutral.

TAPATALK EN World on your iPhone! This is an application designed specifically for browsing forums like this on a mobile device, and includes hundreds of forums already. Simply download/install the app, find EN World, and you're ready to roll! Free version (read only) and full version ($2.99). Note that EN World is not affiliated with the producers of Tapatalk in any way - we simply use the service. 
FORUM RUNNER An alternative forum-on-your phone application similar to Tapatalk. Also has free and paid ($1.99) versions, and is arguably slightly better in that it allows for push notifications. 
GOODREADER A great PDF library/reader for the iPad. $0.99. 
[h=2]D&D 4th Edition[/h]

CHARACTER STATUS This program is meant as an addition to the character sheet at the gaming table of D&D 4e. Its possible to manage HP, damage, action points, milestones, healing surges, xp, conditions and foremost usage and availability of powers. Characters can be entered manually but can also be loaded from Character Builder files. $0.99. 
COMPENDIUM HELPER The Compendium Helper is a simple tool to make accessing the Dungeons & Dragons Insider Compendium page a little easier. It's possible to search for a specific text and the App displays all matching items grouped by their type (eg. Monster, Trap, Item, Feat). It will find the same things as the textfield on the homepage itself. Any item on the resulting list can be tapped and the Compendium entry for that object is shown. A valid D&D Insider subscription is highly necessary for the program. FREE.[/-] NO LONGER AVAILABLE. 
INITIATIVE TRACKER This program is meant to organize an initiative order for a pen & paper roleplaying game. The program was written with Dungeons & Dragons 4e in mind but can be used for any roleplaying game where the initiative is based on descending numbers. It's possible to add new combatants, remove combatants and -if wanted- keep track of the number of elapsed rounds since combat began. All these operations can be done dynamically. The name of the combatants can either be entered manually for each one or can be chosen from one of twelve buttons with predefined names. Once the combat is finished the list and the round-counter can be reset by a simple button press. The list and the count will be saved on appclose and will be restored once the app is restarted. $0.99. 
DM's TRACKER An initative tracker. Focused on 4E. Tracks Name, Hit Points, Move, Initiative, Perception, Insight, Armor Class, Reflexes, Fortitude, Will, Notes, and Effects. $2.99. 
i4E A character sheet replacement application. Tracks your character's ability scores, hit points, powers, skills, feats, weapons, armor, action points, milestones and magic item use. $4.99. 


CHARACTER4GE REDUX Character4ge ("character forge") Redux allows you to store your D&D 4E characters on your iPhone or iPod touch and keeps track of your characters' ability scores, defenses, skills, feats, powers, rituals, and equipment. $4.99. The original Character4ge is also still available for $0.99. 
DM TOOLS Encounter tracker showing monster defenses, bloodied/dead monsters and drag re-ordering of initiative order. Simple to apply damage to multiple monsters for burst/blast attacks and allows you to add notes and other effects for various monsters. Import/Export data as xml data. Also allows the DM to prepare and keep track of adventure notes. $0.99. 
DRUMS OF WAR 4E "pocket assistant" for DMs and players. For a player, it provides you with a way of tracking your characters in an out of combat. Key stats, including powers, are stored in the Character Vault. The combat pane lets you keep track of conditions and modifiers. For a GM, it allows you to prepare encounters before you get to the game table, so you can spend more time rolling dice and less time flipping through books. $1.99. 
TABLETOP INITIATIVE TRACKER Another initiative tracker - HP, statuses etc. You can color-code similar monsters; statuses are a few toggled icons - you decide what they mean. Free. 
DM TOOLKIT Various tools, including dice, initiative tracker, data for traps, treasure etc. Comes loaded with D&D 4E templates, but you can download addons for various other systems (3.5, HARP, Nobilis, Runequest, MEGS, M&M, Savage Worlds and "many more"). $12.99. 
DM MINION A Combat\Encounter Tracking tool. Track HP, Conditions, Powers Usage, etc. Dice Roller. Monster and Player imports from DDI. Manual Monster/Player creation. $7.99.  
PLAYER MINON Digital character sheet. Track Powers Usage, HP, Conditions. Roll Dice for skills, abilities, attack and damage rolls, saving throws, etc. Import Players from DDI. $1.99 
DM MINION Lite A Combat\Encounter Tracking tool. Track HP, Conditions, Powers Usage, etc. Dice Roller. Lite version removes DDI Imports and Saving. Free 
 
[h=2]Pathfinder RPG[/h]

PATHFINDER REFERENCE DOCUMENT Does what it says on the tin. "This app gives you the full Pathfinder Reference Document in an easily accessible format. While your friends are struggling with heavy books and well hidden rules, just fire up this app and settle all questions long before your fellow players have found where to begin reading their dead tree tomes." Includes Races, Classes, including prestige classes, Feats, Skills, Equipment, Conditions, Combat, Spells, Magic Items, and Monsters. Now iPad enabled. $4.99. 
PFRPG rd All pathfinder rulebooks, at the cost of a beer. The faster and cheaper app for reference document of Pathfinder RPG. PFRPG rd implements ALL OGL rulebooks, and WITHOUT INAPP PURCHASE. When you buy the app, you have all withoud additional costs. Simple, clean, complete. 5 stars on store. This is iphone and ipad native. Android version is available too.
*APP Contents:*
Player handbook, APG, Ultimate Magic, Ultimate Combat, Bestiary, Bestiary 2, Bestiary 3, Mastery $3.99.
Watch the iPhone video
Watch the Android video 
Summoner Summoner is a full automatic helper for summoner player in PathFinder RPG. This app will help you use "Summon monster" and "summon natures ally" spells. With Summoner you will be able to have all monsters information in few seconds. You will also be able to make attacks, read monster's feats, spells, special abilityes... and much more. This is iphone and ipad native. Android version is available too. $1.99.
Watch the video 
[h=2]D&D 3.5[/h]

d20 3.5 CORE RULES Includes Basics and Ability Scores, Alignment and Description, Races, Character Classes, Skills, Feats, Equipment, Combat, Special Abilities and Conditions, Monsters, Treasures and Traps, Carrying, Movement and Exploration, Wilderness, Weather and Environment, Magic Overview. $8.99. 
d20 3.5 MONSTERS The accompanying app to the Core Rules application above. Features Complete d20 Bestiary, Monsters Types, Subtypes & Special Abilities, Improving Monsters, Monster Feats, Monsters as Races. $9.99. 
POWER ATTACK Another rules reference application, but much cheaper. This one includes Classes, Skills, Feats, Spells. "I'm also in the process of adding Equipment and Magic Items in the next release. The iPad version will feature more DMG material, as I feel its larger format will make it a valuable DM tool. If this proves successful, I have plans to provide Pathfinder versions as well." $1.99. 
GRIMOIRE RPG TOUCH Great application for spell casters, providing them with all their d20 SRD spells at the tap of a finger. Spells are indexed by alphabetical, class, school & domain. $5.00. 
SPELLBOOKMASTER Spells at your fingertips, literally. Allows you to import spells from text files from the internet, including WotC d20 SRD. Also allows search. $7.99. 
iNit Another initiative tracker. Link goes to an info page about the application, but I can't actually find a link to the application itself (I may not be looking hard enough). Claims it's "The iTunes Store's First RPG Initiative Tracker". 
iSPELLS SRD This product gives you all of the spells presented in WotC's d20 Standard [sic] Reference Document for use with D&D 3.5. There's also a free version which contains only the 1st level spells. $0.99. 
d20 RULES Contains the whole d20 SRD for core, monsters, divine, psionic and variant rules. Searchable and bookmarkable. Now iPad enabled. $0.99. 
RPG Sheets Keep your role-play characters always with you for quick reference on your game sessions. Simply drag section blocks for expanded character info. $0.99. 
[h=2]Other[/h]

d20 MODERN Contains the whole d20 SRD for modern, future, arcana, and menaces. Searchable and bookmarkable. Now iPad enabled. $0.99. 
NPC NAMER A basic but functional name generator. Currently has five name dictionaries (generic, elf, drawf, gnome, orc) but there are plans to add more. $0.99. 
ELVENSPEAK A guide to to Tolkien's Elven language of Quenya. Within this program you will find an English to Elvish search dictionary, an Elven date converter, a language course, and more. Free. 
WORLD BUILDER An ambitious app which allows GMs to "build, map, and explore worlds", including maps, NPCs, locations and more. $2.39. 
GM TOOLKIT A multi-purpose app including a dice roller, random name generator and room generator. Free. 
SPELL BOOK Spell Book is a handheld reference for players of classic tabletop fantasy roleplaying games like Swords & Wizardry, Labyrinth Lord, or original edition D&D. Browse spells by name, class, and level. Save your favorite spells for quick reference during your game. $1.99. 
WFRP TOOLKIT An innovative dice pool system that provides an unparalleled set of narrative hooks as you describe the actions and challenges faced by each player. With the WFRP Toolkit, you'll always carry a full set of WFRP dice in your pocket. Additionally, results can be saved for future reference along with extensive statistical analyses of all your dice rolls to date. $2.99. 
RPG CHARACTER GENERATOR Random NPC traits - name, description, job, race, equipment, spells, etc. $2.99. 
RPG SPELLBOOK Creates a random spell description. $0.99. 
RPG DUNGEON ROOM Generates a random room description with traps, hidden secrets, etc. $0.59. 
RPG TREASURE BOX Generates random non-system-specific treasure descriptions. Coins, art objects and magical gear. $0.59. 
DUNGEON MAPP (for iPad) Designed to augment pen and paper RPGs, Dungeon Mapp is a combat and encounter tool designed specifically for the iPad. Constructed to allow the quick generation of a room for a single combat encounter, or as an aid for the GM to construct huge flowing dungeons or environments. Demo videos here. $6.99. Also a free version. 
BATTLE MAP (for iPad) Compared to all the other apps here, this is insanely expensive at thirty times the price of most. Create and explore your own pen & paper RPG maps with Battle Map - as simply as dragging your finger. Battle Map will automatically beautify tile edges, calculate line of sight, and reveal traps - on your iPad or an external display! $29.99 
RPG CARTOGRAPHER (for iPad) Another vitual tabletop mapper. Similar to BATTLE MAP but a third of the price, though not quite as fully featured. $10.99. Demo video here. 
GAMER'S ABACUS Various functions, incuding dice roller, status tracking, game log. Supports D&D, MtG, Savage Worlds and Warhammer Fantasy Battles. No idea how much it is because the link opens the iTunes application and says only available in the US store. 
[h=1]Dice Rollers[/h]

_These applications allow you to roll virtual dice using your iPhone or iPod._ 

** MACH DICE Animated dice roller. Type in "2d4 + 1d8", hit "roll", and the animated dice roll across the screen. The total is also added up for you. $0.99. 
QUICK ROLL Not as pretty as Mach Dice, but takes a different approach. You define commonly used die rolls for characters such as "Fireball Damage" or "Knowledge Arcana", and roll them with a single press. Works only for d20 and FUDGE systems at present. $2.99. 
DICENOMICON Very pretty and full-featured die roller. Very customizable, even includes support for weird dice like d30s, etc. Cna do things like "roll 4 six sided dice, keep the 3 highest". Probably the best die roller, but more expensive - and maybe a tad too complex for some games. $4.99. 
DICE 3D Another die roller, realistic 3D graphics and sounds but only up to 6 dice at a time. $0.99. 
PIP - Just rolls dice, none of the fancy stuff, although very pretty and realistic looking. $2.99. 
RPG CALC A simple calculator and dice-roller. Not as complex or pretty as some others, but its simplicity makes it very accessible. $0.99. 
MULTIDICE ROLLER Roll multiple dice or dice pools. Plus track results to see if you really are as unlucky as you think. $0.99. 
[h=1]Mobile Optimized Websites[/h]
These are not applications, but rather interactive websites designed to be visited via your mobile browser. Save 'em to your mobile browser's bookmarks! And remember, on the iPhone you can save these web addresses as icons on your home screen, giving you one-touch access directly to them!

iPlay4E Not actually an iPhone app, but an iPhone-optimized website. Needs a Google account, and allows you to upload and share 4E characters, use your Character Builder files to create interactive character sheets, and browse the DDI Compendium. FREE (but a donation removes ads). 
POWER CARD VIEWER Another non-app based iPhone optimized web page. Browse to the power card of your choice. _[Edit - seems to have disappeared. Anyone know?]_ 
TINWATCHMAN INITIATIVE TRACKER Again, not actually an iPhone application but an iPhone optimized web page. 
SCRYER A portal website designed for iPhones which allows you to browse the DDI Compendium. Currently has monsters and items. 
PLAYER'S COMPANION Another character sheet, this one for D&D 3.5. A web page rather than an application. 
DICEALYZER This page simply allows you to track your die rolls over your play session and graphs them against the expected values or see how 'lucky' your dice are or to compare your results to someone else's. 
[h=1]Android Apps[/h]

 POCKET TABLETOP RPG HELPER Not much more to it, from the looks of things, than a simple and not too pretty dice roller. Free. 
DICE BOX Fairly standard dice roller but probably the best-looking one. Free. 
DICE BAG Another dice roller. Not particularly pretty but it IS configurable, so you can set up one-touch dice rolls for all of your skills, attacks, initiative and so on. Free. 
RPGDICE Another dice roller. Looks a bit plain. Free. 
DICE FOR D&D Very simple, one-die-at-a-time dice roller. Free. 
SYLLOGE D&D COMPENDIUM SEARCH As the name suggests, this app is a wrapper that allows you to access and search the 4e DDi Compendium from your Android phone. Requires an active DDi subscription, of course. $0.99. 
d20 CHARACTER SHEET A d20 character sheet app. No spells (yet?) though. $3.00. 
DICE AND ROLL LITE Another dice roller, yes, but another configurable one. Free. 
d20 TOOLS Early release with a selection of tools. Free. 
D&D 3.5 SPELLBOOK Contains all the spells from the d20 SRD. 
d20 ABILITY CALCULATOR Handles point-buy for d20 games. Includes a Pathfinnder mode. $0.99. Free version also exists which does not include the Pathfinder mode or racial adjustments. 
DM ASSIST Initiative and monster tracker (initiative order, HP, effects, etc.) for D&D and d20 games. Free. 
FANTASY NAMES Name generator sorted by gender and class/race. $0.99. 
DM MINION A Combat\Encounter Tracking tool. Track HP, Conditions, Powers Usage, etc. Dice Roller. Monster and Player imports from DDI. Manual Monster/Player creation. $6.00  
PLAYER MINON Digital character sheet. Track Powers Usage, HP, Conditions. Roll Dice for skills, abilities, attack and damage rolls, saving throws, etc. Import Players from DDI. $1.00 
DM MINION Lite A Combat\Encounter Tracking tool. Track HP, Conditions, Powers Usage, etc. Dice Roller. Lite version removes DDI Imports and Saving. Free  
Quick Dice Roller The flexible, complete and handy dice roller. It support almost all rpg systems. Check out the supported functions and an example of how the expression builder work. Free 
Cheeky's D&D Buddy   Track HPs, Surges, APs, Powers, Spells, Gear, Treasure, Notes, Statistics, and   more! Supports both 4.0 and 3.X editions. Can import .dnd4e files from   the Character Builder. Email developer if you'd like additional   features. $2 

[h=1]Windows Phone 7 Apps[/h]
_These applications are designed for Windows Phone 7._ 

D&D Encounter Tracker Simple tool for tracking initiative and hitpoints in D&D 3.x, 4e and Pathfinder. Free. 
D&D Sound Board Adds some ambience to your D&D table. Plays animal, ambient, combat, creature and character sounds. Free. 
Fantasy Name Generator Generates simple fantasy names. Free.


----------



## hijammer

*Initiative Tracker for Android*

Initiative Tracker for Android https://sites.google.com/a/hijammer.com/android-apps/


----------



## falcarrion

here is another ipad app.  " DiceBook". it is a pdf reader and dice roller all wrapped into one app.

Also saw name generating apps.

1. called " horse Name Generator"
2. called " Hero Name Generator"

Just released Oct 2 a new dice roller for Iphone,Ipod touch and Ipad.
called "iRollDice" . The lower case I is not a mistake.


----------



## falcarrion

The way I look up apps is this:
1. do a search "rpg"
2. do a search on " d20"
3. do a search on "dnd"
4. do a search on "d&d"

Thats how I found a couple more.
Scry
Spells
DnD Scribe
Wheel of Fate
Power Attack XL
Feudz Free Dice Roller


----------



## darthbunting

*One more android die rolling App*

I'll add in the generically named Dice Roller it has a bunch of customizations (dice pools, exploding dice, drop lowest / highest, etc).  AppsLib


----------



## blacwind1kaze

Gamer's Abacus is a Ipad app that costs US$3.99 (darn it and i wanted it too XD)


----------



## jelmore

The makers of i4E have a new iPad-optimized app for browsing the D&D Compendium:

Compendium for iPad on the iTunes App Store

It's free but only for the iPad at the moment; I'm hoping they do an iPhone version at some point.


----------



## tburdett

Gamer's Abacus is a free download today.  Just grabbed it myself.


----------



## furetto

jelmore said:


> The makers of i4E have a new iPad-optimized app for browsing the D&D Compendium:
> 
> Compendium for iPad on the iTunes App Store
> 
> It's free but only for the iPad at the moment; I'm hoping they do an iPhone version at some point.




Works perfectly on the iPod at the moment. According to their page it got fixed in version 1.1.1


----------



## webrunner

Has there been any word on an update for KSheet to support the exports from the online builder?

Or some sort of other power tracker for Android?


----------



## Gringoire

*Animal Companion*

Now on AppStore Animal Companion.
You can create and manage an automatic sheet for your pathfinder animal Companion.


----------



## Hand of Evil

New iPad 4E Character Sheet in the istore:http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/icharacter-sheet-4e/id417318951?mt=8#ls=1
The iCharacter Sheet – 4E also includes features such as

1.Importing an image from your iPad’s photos.
2.Pop-up powers and magic items entries
3.Multi-line entry system that scrolls down
4.Exporting your iCharacter Sheet into HTML format


----------



## fademaster

*RPGplane*

RPGplane is available here!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rpgplane-set-your-maps-on-fire/id424499028?mt=8&ls=1


----------



## Gringoire

*Summoner for iPhone*

The iPhone helper for "summon monster" and "summon nature's ally".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECo09pVLkbw]YouTube - [iPhone APP] Summoner[/ame]

Easy to use, complete, no internet connection needed. You will love it.

Pathfinder app.

Download it Now!


----------



## Ferghis

Free web-based initiative and condition tracker for D&D 4e: D&D Minion

If you login, you can customize the appearance (i.e. the data shown) a bit more and keep several groups of PCs that you can load up. The condition icons take a bit to get used to, but they work well. If you enable turn tracking (by logging in), it'll note in which character's turn imposed the condition and on what round. This doesn't track duration of the conditions, nor does it enable notation of power effects (such as -2 to defenses for Astral Seal), though.


----------



## Ferghis

Oh, and a iOS App called compendium is available as of this posting. It works in iOS 4.3. It allows you to login, search and view D&Di compendium entries.


----------



## Cheeky

*Character Info Management*

Cheeky's D&D Buddy (Android Market) let's you track the round-by-round information for 4th edition characters. See the Promo Thread for full information.


----------



## Ferghis

This isn't a mobile app, but it's a fantastic virtual table top with persistent images, differentiation between tokens and map, mouseover info, and the ability to return to a prior state: ditzie

I realize it's not, strictly speaking, relevant to this article, but it needs to be mentioned somewhere, and I'd like to see this article turned into a more general computer-assisted RPGaming article.


----------



## Gringoire

*[Android] Pathfinder - Summoner*

Summoner is now available for Android!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzjbc-FYoG4]YouTube - ‪[APP] Summoner for Android‬&rlm;[/ame]


Download it Now


----------



## alfredt

*The most awaiting Android applications of 2011*

The most awaiting Android applications of 2011 Android apps should be any Android owner’s Day One installs. the  Android Market is focused more on customisation and performance tweaking  than on games and social networking. The range of wallpaper tools and  widgets is impressive, helping to give each Android a life of its  own. enjoy….


----------



## Gringoire

Thank you. may be you could be interested in this too:



Gringoire said:


> The iPhone helper for "summon monster" and "summon nature's ally".
> 
> YouTube - [iPhone APP] Summoner
> 
> Easy to use, complete, no internet connection needed. You will love it.
> 
> Pathfinder app.
> 
> Download it Now!


----------



## Gringoire

*iPhone APP - iSpellCaster*

iSpellCaster: a new iPhone APP that will allow you to have a complete spell book, completely offline, and optimized for searching options.
Really fast, not expansive and really complete.
iSpellCaster contains ALL spells that you could find on all pathfinder rulebooks, and a lot of other sources like AP, paizo blog and more! A really complete Database of spells for a really low cost: 0.99$.

If you want a new feature you can write it here, and i will try to make you happy.

You can look a preview here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWOku1-apxI

and you can get the app from the appstore.


----------



## Gringoire

*iphone, iPad, android - PFRPG rd*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9XiSJ__E98]iPhone/iPad APP - PFRPG rd - YouTube[/ame]

Download it now!


----------



## Morrus

I'll write a new, full updated version of this article in early 2012.


----------



## Dareth Lengar

*Dmdj*

Hi all! I thought of contributing to this thread by adding DMDJ (developed by Blueface Games) to the iOS, D&D related applications available on the AppStore.

DMDJ basically allows you to create a sound environment for your sessions, through the use of environmental presets, music themes and special sound effects, all combined by a sophisticated sound engine. There are also 3 intensity levels for each preset, as well as day-night transition.

As part of the team, I would like to know your views about the application, as we keep on listening to what DMs think of it (we actually used the views of some DMs while designing v1.0 and we plan to do so on a continuous basis). So, please let me know about things that are important to you, themes/presets you would like to see in future updates etc.  Thank you!


----------



## ACGalaga

Dareth Lengar said:


> Hi all! I thought of contributing to this thread by adding DMDJ (developed by Blueface Games) to the iOS, D&D related applications available on the AppStore.




Must step in and say, really nice app!! You all should check it out if you've a few extra bucks to spare


----------



## Morrus

*Just a note - now that this is a wiki page, you can edit it and add/change products yourselves. *


----------



## Black sneak

*Windows Phone 7 D&D apps*

Windows Phone 7 should get some love too! Here are a few apps written for D&D on WP7.

D&D Encounter: tracks initiative and hit points for the party
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-NZ/apps/fdbaab70-bce4-4357-a5f3-28a77c0384a1

D&D Sound Board: a selection of sound effects to play during your game
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-NZ/apps/2969fcb5-db3a-42d9-b288-6d64f60deb7f

Fantasy Name Generator: generates fantasy names
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-NZ/apps/1a267f5e-3ae2-4ad8-a829-fe825a19527b


----------



## Morrus

Black sneak said:


> Windows Phone 7 should get some love too! Here are a few apps written for D&D on WP7.
> 
> D&D Encounter: tracks initiative and hit points for the party
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-NZ/apps/fdbaab70-bce4-4357-a5f3-28a77c0384a1
> 
> D&D Sound Board: a selection of sound effects to play during your game
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-NZ/apps/2969fcb5-db3a-42d9-b288-6d64f60deb7f
> 
> Fantasy Name Generator: generates fantasy names
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-NZ/apps/1a267f5e-3ae2-4ad8-a829-fe825a19527b




As I mentioned in the post before yours, this is a wiki page. Feel free to add em!


----------



## Morrus

Anyone know why DM Minion has suddenly developed a line of five stars in front of it?


----------



## "Xeno"

Thanks for putting all this together!


----------



## koesherbacon

I'd like to share an Initiative Manager that I found which I like above all the others out there.  It's free a WYSIWYG sort of app, called *Initiator* (_AppStore Link_).

I know there are many other Initiative Managers out there, but personally, I like that this is is lightweight and does exactly what it sets out to do.

I really recommend you guys check it out.  I think you'll like it a lot too!  And best of all, it's free!  

Here's some screen shots:
View attachment 60511

View attachment 60512

View attachment 60513


----------

